# Litter box question



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was looking for a storage container some time ago, and came across one with reviews about it being used as a litter box. Now, I cannot locate that item again for the life of me. Currently I have an XL covered box, and a regular one. They prefer the XL one, for obvious reasons. But I have a cat who likes to pee against the side of the box, and it gets in the crack where the top and bottom meet. I was thinking I could resolve this completely by getting a storage bin instead. My cats all seem to like to pee against the sides, so I always have an issue scooping it out. So a bin with the least amount of ridges for litter to get stuck in would be best. Does anyone else here currently use bins, and could you point me in the direction of one you recommend? 
Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I just use a standard rubbrmaid tote. I cut a hole in the side as high as possible, and fill it with about 5 inches of litter. The bottom isn't completely ridge free, but with that depth, cleaning has never been an issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stellar, the Rubbermaid storage containers are the best as far as I'm concerned! First off, you can actually cut a hole in it without it cracking! I tried the cheaper sterilite brand and the plastic is very brittle and all it did was crack-two containers, both cracked, not much of a savings there! Lol! 
Measure for the depth of the litter, add approximately 4 inches to that measurement and mark bottom of where you want to start the hole...
And you're off and running!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I wish I had read that before yesterday, 10cats2dogs! I bought the 30-gallon Sterilite tote, & a piece of the rim cracked as I was cutting the door. I duct taped it back on when I was finished, as well as taped over all of the cut edges because those are knife-edge sharp!

BTW, are the Rubbermaids easier to cut than the Sterilite containers?? I had a bear of a time cutting through that plastic - scoring the lines with a box cutter, melting the plastic with a BBQ lighter and then cutting with a pair of kitchen scissors. 

If I give kitty a second box, I definitely will go with Rubbermaid next time!


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for your responses! I will definitely look into Rubbermaid then


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

I use an 18 gallon Sterilite container and use about 40lb of litter in it, so it's several inches deep to prevent urine build up on the bottom. I don't have a "door" cut in mine, Oliver just jumps in and out over the top. Best part is I have no litter tracking because anything kicked up when he gets out hits the sides and falls back into the container!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

CHW said:


> I don't have a "door" cut in mine, Oliver just jumps in and out over the top.


That's fine while he's a young cat, but wait until he gets older. 

The Litter Box From Your Cat's Point of View by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: Litter box management, types of cat litter, feline house soiling, inappropriate elimination



from website said:


> Definitely cut a door in the box and don't ask your cats to jump in and out of it.* Jumping into it is easy for young cats but pushing off of sand that gives way is not going to be a good thing for the joints in their hind legs or their back - no matter the age of the cat.* An older, arthritic cat would probably end up refusing to use the box if forced to jump in and out of it.


My co-worker's cat is starting to avoid the litter box. He has one of those boxes with the hole in the top for his cat. I should also add that the cat is declawed, and declawed cats often develop arthritis as they get older because declawing changes the way they stand, balance and walk. This cat is only 7, but I wouldn't be surprised if that is the issue with him.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

AutumnRose, thanks for the link! Some very helpful information!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AutumnRose, the Rubbermaid totes are a 'softer' non brittle plastic, I've used a serrated knife to cut the holes in them before...a box cutter knife should work well! Oh one more thing, the lid can be used as a 'porch' so to speak, if you have a cat that pees high and it happens to have its rear end facing out the door! (Murphy's Law!)
The lid will catch any run over and easy to clean!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought 2 of these (couldn't beat the price) today.

I just finished cutting a cat sized whole in each (Book tested and approved). I used a box cutter I brought home from work. It was super easy and I didn't even cut myself. In fact, parts of it were just barely scored and it was enough to pop out the big square.

I haven't put litter in them yet (will have to pick up a few more boxes to seed these big suckers. I'll get that done tomorrow. The bottoms aren't completely flat, it's got a bit of a channel around the outer edge. This may present a problem but for under 13 bucks I'm not too stressed about it for now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, $6.47!!! Can't beat that!

I'm so lucky that I have no issues with my girls (knock wood).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have storage totes too. Got them in Lowe's for about the same price MowMow paid. Not sure what brand, I just look for ones with no ridges on the bottom.

I use a hot knife for cutting the holes. It's a soldering iron with a knife tip on it. Costs about $20 or so if you don't already have access to a soldering iron.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

MowMow said:


> The bottoms aren't completely flat, it's got a bit of a channel around the outer edge.


This is why I've avoided this idea for years. Seems like when it comes time for scooping, this would present a major problem.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> AutumnRose, the Rubbermaid totes are a 'softer' non brittle plastic, I've used a serrated knife to cut the holes in them before...a box cutter knife should work well! Oh one more thing, the lid can be used as a 'porch' so to speak, if you have a cat that pees high and it happens to have its rear end facing out the door! (Murphy's Law!)
> The lid will catch any run over and easy to clean!


 :crying :crying :fust

WHY didn't I just spring for the stupid Rubbermaid??!!!

I'm torn between using the Sterilite box in all its duct taped glory and hoping that taped edge holds together, or putting it out of its misery and replacing it with a Rubbermaid.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AutumnRose, I can sympathize! 
In my case, it took two trys (2 totes!)
Before I realized sterilite totes weren't the answer!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally got my litter boxes set up. Each one holds 30lbs of litter to make a nice deep box. Book has spent most of the morning trying to find the bottom of the box and has yet to reach it. I was worried about the edges being sharp by I kept running the inside of my arm over it in different directions and it never even left a mark.

He's been able to kick out a few bits of litter, but I think once I put the lids underneath as a drip pan it'll clear up that issue as well.

So, we'll see in the next few days/weeks how the idea works out.

Here's the one in the entry way by the hall closet. This is the box they use for pee. 

WP_20140215_002 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr

Here's the one in the spare bedroom walk in closet. This one they usually just poo in. I keep the box under it since there is carpet in there(there is also a spread out black trash bag under the box...just in case).

WP_20140215_005 by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

So I just bought two 18 gal totes, they are sterilite bc they had the least amount of ridges and were better colors. However they just don't look that big compared to my regular boxes. I think I will have a problem with my cat peeing out the opening once I make one. So I may just use them for storage 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

I have used the Rubbermaid storage containers for years. I use a tall one because my male sometimes doesn't squat when he pees. I have never cut a door into a container. My cats jump in even though it is 20" high. 

My question is why would you cut a door? Cats are great jumpers. Just curious. Are you leaving the lid on it?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Keeli, there could be many reasons to cut a door in it...
One is, if you have a cat with arthritis, it is very hard for them to jump...
Two is, if you have a sick cat, it may be all they can do, to make it to a litter box in time as it is...
Three is, Younger cats might not have the agility yet...
There's probably several others...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stellar, Keep the sterilite totes for storage or return them for a rubbermaid tote! The sterilite totes are a hard, brittle plastic and will crack, I know from first hand experience!! The rubbermaid can be cut with a box cutter or a sharp knife!
I use a plate of the right size and mark around it with a marker and than cut the hole out.
If you keep the litter deep enough 4 inches minimum, even more is better, you don't have to worry about urine reaching the deeper area of the tote..
Plan for the depth of the litter and then add at least 4 inches to that measurement, for the start of the bottom of the hole...
4 inchs litter + 4 inches more = 8 inches, for the Bottom of the hole to be cut.
And you can choose to put the lid on or not!


----------



## Manny cats (Apr 6, 2014)

I've used the Sterlites for years since they're generally cheaper. The are a bit difficult to cut, but we always use duct tape on the edges anyway, because they're so sharp. 

I do get urine in the bottom ridges (I have a cat that digs even if the litter is thick) but my tool of the trade is a *metal* litter scoop. Best litter tool I've ever bought. When urine is in the ridges it is easy to scrape it all up with the metal scoop and clean the wet part with nature's miracle. 

I have side pee'ers too and the totes are the answer. I clean them thoroughly every few months and replace them when they start looking scratched.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I also use Sterilite boxes, mine are the 56 quart sized ones. They also have ridges around the edge, similar to the Rubbermaid, but I got them because they were clear and sturdier looking. The clear material allows me to see the dirty spots more easily, and wipe it off with a bit of unscented litter spray and paper towel whenever I scoop.

My kitties are both young, so no issues about them hopping in/out either without cutting out an opening. I also have a litter box called, "NVR miss", with high sides, and a front opening, too. It's made in Canada so if you order it, you may pay additional for shippping. I got mine through a local retailer/vet's office.

Manny cats is right about a using a heavy duty metal scoop, but it does take some muscle if you have to scoop a lot of litter or have several boxes. I occasionally use that or the "litter lifter". Really cuts scoop time in half!

Good luck!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Keeli said:


> My question is why would you cut a door? Cats are great jumpers. Just curious. Are you leaving the lid on it?


Yeah, when they are young, perhaps. But when they start getting up in age and developing arthritis, it will be a different story. Why make them jump if they don't have to?



> I've used the Sterlites for years since they're generally cheaper. The are a bit difficult to cut, but we always use duct tape on the edges anyway, because they're so sharp.


"A bit?" I tried using a box cutter on mine, and it was still a major chore. I ended up using a BBQ lighter and a pair of utility scissors to cut mine, and the whole top edge cracked almost all the way off. The crack is all duct taped up, and the cut edges are all taped up. Thankfully, my cat doesn't care, but I think it looks awful.


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

My cats are 2 and 3 years old so jumping isn't an issue right now. I will keep in mind for the future though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Keeli, keep in mind also, that a sick cat or injured cat may not have the energy or ability to jump!!
So for back-up, I'd still suggest buying one or making one, with a door in it...


----------

